# Goodbye Riley



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

My best friend Riley is being put down this morning. I have had him for 10 years, since he was a little kitten and am not taking it well. He was a strictly indoor cat and didnt have a mean bone in his body. He has renal failure and chronic wasting disease, he has lost 5 lbs in 2 months and is not eating or drinking. Life is unfair. I will never forget him. God bless you Riley!!! You have been a very important part of our lives for 10 years and you will not be forgotten.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww, poor Riley. At least he'll be in a better place now. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Harry, this is the hardest part of having a pet. My heart is with you. I pray that you will have peace of mind and wonderful memories of your wonderful years with Riley. God bless you and comfort you. Know that Riley is in the arms of angels.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

I am so sorry  
May you find comfort knowing she is in good hands !


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Riley. My prayers are with you.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I apologize that I'm late on my condolences. What a very difficult time you went through. I totally relate. God's blessings to you.


----------

